# Uterine biopsy results from warwick clinic



## ustoget (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi all,
I got my results backs from my uterine biopsy and have no idea wha it means.. Can anyone unlighten me?

Your uNK count was 5.06% of your stromal cells. The upper limit of normal is 5%. This means that the result of the test indicates borderline uNK cell density.

I have to wait til Tuesday night to spk to them and get a treatment plan but I'm sure I have to start all medication weds as my down reg scan is Tuesday.. So will start stems weds..
Ahh whys It's always last minute !!

Any advice would be apriecated x


----------



## ustoget (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Gailgegirl,
Thanks for your reply 
It's all sorted, my clinic agreed to go with warwick recommendation so 20mg prednisolone daily from egg transfer til 10wks and clexane daily if I get bfp. They said they wouldn't prescribe me the doxy but they are happy for me to take is as it will not effect the cycle!!
I do wonder why they didn't reccomednd intrapids or something else.. Are u having prednisolone and intrapids for borderline nk cells ?


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

i'm not sure if warwick support use of intralipids or not?


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello, 

I had my NK biopsy done with professor Quenby/Brosen and mines along the same lines as yours. It mean the norm is up to 5 but as are just over they'd suggest 20mg regardless. 

I too take 20mg prednisolone, Clexane & have intralipids (as Agate stays I don't think they do them at the clinic) I'm with MFS as they do them, I know that mums clinic in Solihull also do them. Due to premature bleeding on 2ww I also have 100mg gestone. I take an antibiotic whilst on stims and egg collection take doxy for 5 days (2 per day). 

All the very best of luck xxx


----------



## ustoget (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi hbk & agate,
Yeah I'm not sure.. Maybe I should call her back and ask!
If they don't support it , Oxford definateky won't so I suppose I will have no chance on that one... What does it do differently than the steroids?
Concerned I should be doing it as looks like people people are with borderline and my big thing is that it was borderline not during treatment so surely it will flare up after transfer?


----------

